
Gremlin Brings Chaos Engineering as a Service to Kubernetes - tammybutow
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/18/gremlin-brings-chaos-engineering-as-a-service-to-kubernetes/
======
tammybutow
Here's a link to give it a go: gremlin.com/k8s

You can run heaps of chaos engineering attacks

------
daveguy
Related, open resources for chaos engineering:

[https://openchaos.io](https://openchaos.io)

Including:

[https://chaostoolkit.org](https://chaostoolkit.org)

------
akeck
From a business perspective, what's your moat (in a Warren Buffet sense)? If
you get good initial traction, how do you prevent copycat products?

~~~
ec109685
By innovating. They have clearly deeply thought about this space and probably
have a todo list 1000 items long. By simply copying item 1, you will miss out
on the rest until they have been released, etc.

------
tammybutow
Really excited to launch this today! You can totally give it a spin for free :
) Love to hear what you think!

------
siscia
Am I the only one who can't access techcrunch from europe?

------
rmsaksida
Confusing name as Gremlin is a well known graph traversal language that has
existed for years. It's not always easy finding documentation for Gremlin as
search results are often polluted by unrelated stuff... this will make things
harder still.

~~~
hiergiltdiestfu
I came to the comments to post a similar thing. Was utterly confused how
"graph db" and "chaos engineering" go together. Can't you add a distinguishing
prefix, like Chaos Gremlin or something like that? I'll start using "Apache
Gremlin" for the traversal lang, but that only works if your Gremlin gets a
prefix, too.

~~~
randomidiot666
"A gremlin is a folkloric mischievous creature that causes malfunctions in
aircraft or other machinery."

------
gerrrooo654
Love chaos as a service. You should try it for free and teat your systems

